# Becoming a Mortgage Adviser/Financial Adviser



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently been served my notice for redundancy in my current job which will take effect in June 2010.

I am 24 years of age and only have only 10 GCSE's to my name, no further education. As i went straight into work after my GCSE's.

After years of fooling around and not really making much of a difference in my finances and education. I have decided that now is the time to retrain and invest in myself and my education.

I have scanned the internet and education websites etc and I have decided that the route i wish to take is initially as a mortgage adviser then upon gaining further qualifications a Financial Adviser. 

For two reasons, I have found that as a Financial Adviser the financial benefits are lucrative if hard work and effort id put it and also having a broad knowledge of financial services and deals cannot be a bad thing to anybody, especially yourself. 

Secondly, I am mainly interested in the investments side of things and I believe that this is incorparated in to the training and course syllabus. 

The predicament im in is that without any formal qualifications as yet, it is very hard to get your foot in the door of a Financial Firm as administrative support without the minimum quals. I have great experience in Administrative roles to an extent that I hold my own case load, but nobody seems to be willing to employ somebody who is studying towards the qualifications.

I have today contacted the Charted Insurance Institute who will be providing the course materials and exams and I have ordered CF1 (FSA Regulations) and CF6 (Mortgage Advice). So once this arrives I can begin revising the course material and hopefully within two to three months I can book my exams. 

Does anybody have any tips or guidance as to what I should be doing in terms of an approach at firms?? To get my foot in the door as Administrative Support while studying...surely this should be an advantage?

Thanks for you time, I wasnt sure to post on here, but as I saw a sticky by a IFA at the top of the forum page, i thought it appropriate to do so...

Thanks again...

Sam


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I was once a financial advisor, with Lloyds TSB. It was about 10years ago.

I started by working with the Prudential in Reading in a call centre, I studied for my FPC's (as that's what they were called at the time), then progressed to becoming an in house pensions consultant, best job I ever had. I then got gready an d went for the money to, not the worst, but one of the worst jobs, with Lloyds.

Yes the rewards are there to a point. However they aren't as great as 10 years ago and selling in a compliant regime is an on going battle and stressfull in itself. On top of that you'll have sales targets to meet in more than one area, go out fishing for your own stuff etc etc.

If you really want it, and one route I examined (after leaving lloyds I moved to Coventry and worked for the Coventry Building Society, all I had to do was an extra paper to become qualified, but couldn't be arsed), get a job in a bank/building society as a customer service rep. most will train you up as they want their own in house advisors. As many leave as join.

Just my take on it. Remember, for increased rewards, there's increased demands. Companies don't accept it's just a bad month.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Let us know how it goes Sam, been looking at this same thing myself!


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

buckas said:


> Let us know how it goes Sam, been looking at this same thing myself!


I sure will.

I have ordered the course materials needed for the mortage adviser qualifications, which should arrive in the post within the next few days. I can start revising them and hopefully sit both exams within 4-6 months of hard revision, my son is relatively young and is in bed early so my social life is rather scarce recently and I have a lot of time on my hands.

Im going to be sending out some letters to Financial Firms locally to get the general consensus on whether getting a role as administrative support would be an option while studying to compliment the course.

I just see it as, ive wasted enough time and now i need to get my **** in to gear and get educated like i should have in school instead of getting pissed, shagging women and generally being a child.

Plus....Im tired of the BMW Saloon - I want an M3 CSL, and thats the only way im going to get one. :devil:


----------

